# Shallow Stalker cat 240 pro



## Spotaholic (Apr 6, 2012)

I am seriously looking at buying a 2012 Shallow Stalker cat 240 pro next week. Does anyone have any info on this boat? Good bad, just trying to get some opinions before I pull the trigger.


----------



## OVERSIZE (Aug 26, 2010)

Check Craigslist Mcallen TX they have a new demo for sale with a 250 show. It's located at bayside marine they are a dealer for them.


----------



## Spotaholic (Apr 6, 2012)

that is the one I am buying. In fact they are rigging it now.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Did you test it? Make them beat on ot alittle before you spend the money. See how skinny it will get


----------



## southbay (Aug 30, 2010)

texasislandboy said:


> Did you test it? Make them beat on ot alittle before you spend the money. See how skinny it will get


DITTO! Before you pull the trigger, you should also check out the South Bay models at Cougar. Their 240 only drafts 4 1/2" and is very well built and rigged.


----------



## Spotaholic (Apr 6, 2012)

Does anyone have any experience with the shallow stalker?


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

I know a guy down the way has a new one. Keeps it in the water all the time. I like the tunnel vee that they make for deeper water but even then I don't fish deeper water.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

southbay said:


> DITTO! Before you pull the trigger, you should also check out the South Bay models at Cougar. Their 240 only drafts 4 1/2" and is very well built and rigged.


4 1/2" floating or running?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Southbay always talks about the boats his company makes in the 3rd person because he won't become a sponsor. 4.5 inches draft, I am cracking up over here!


----------



## Spotaholic (Apr 6, 2012)

So what do we know about shallow stalker.


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

Saw one once at Sunday beach in POC, looked like a nice rig. Looked like it could run real shallow,but I wonder about the ride in chop with that hull design?


----------



## Spotaholic (Apr 6, 2012)

Have never been on one in bad chop, but from what I understand it runs pretty good being a cat???


----------



## MajekMike (Jan 27, 2011)

*240 Cat*

We should have some what windy days coming up, take your demo drive then and see how it performs..


----------



## BBKing (May 22, 2010)

James, I understand what you're saying but what it is about 4.5" that cracks you up?


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Southbay always talks about the boats his company makes in the 3rd person because he won't become a sponsor. 4.5 inches draft, I am cracking up over here!


I am calling BS on the 4.5" draft too. I'd have to see it to believe it. Shoot, my little 14.5 Cat with NO weight in it drafts more than that...


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

BBKing said:


> James, I understand what you're saying but what it is about 4.5" that cracks you up?


It cracks me up too. I'd like to see a 24' boat floating in less than 6" of water, much less 4.5". Prove me wrong...


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

My 23 Shoalwater cat floats about as shallow as anything I have seen and 4" is hard to believe.


----------



## Spotaholic (Apr 6, 2012)

This has turned into bash southbay thread. All I was looking for was the good and bad of shallow stalker. Hell I guess I will be the only one who has ever been in or owns one. I will feel special now.


----------



## BBKing (May 22, 2010)

OK, I was just curious. I thought you guys knew something about the boat and was wondering what the true draft was. Also, are you suggesting there is some relationship between hull length and its draft?


----------



## Kwhitley (Nov 28, 2009)

I have the shoalwater Baja which is the same hull. Mine is 20.6 with a 115hp. It runs wot about 40. Floats in 7 ". Will get up hard sand under a foot. Mud if its floating it will go. It's not a smoth boat but a little better than a shallow sport. Explorer made the same hull(attackaflat). I've heard with a 300hp it runs over 70mph. Hope this helps. Oya it will run in 6" all day long hard sand. Mud who knows.


----------



## Spotaholic (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanks for the response


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

They don't have the same tunnel as the Baja. The first ones did but the newer ones have just a square tunnel.


----------



## mannyRGV (Apr 22, 2012)

Heres what I saw . I was at thr RGV boat show last week and spoke to 2 guides Both out of SPI ,One had a 240 stalker with a SHO 25o and the other guy had a 204 model with an Etec 200. Both guys were former ss owners and were telling me that the boat runs as shallow and they love it for the control amount of gear they could carry and still run shallow . I'm not sure where your getting your boat from but I was impressed with the way those guys from bayside marine rigged the boats ,they used upgraded marine connectors and you could see the way the wiring was well thought out and layed out. I was really impressed with the whole expereince . 
It was a boat I was seriously considering BUT I couldnt pass up a Deal of a lifetime I got for the new mosca phantom which is another cat boat. 
Hope this helps ,
Manny


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Spotaholic said:


> This has turned into bash southbay thread. All I was looking for was the good and bad of shallow stalker. Hell I guess I will be the only one who has ever been in or owns one. I will feel special now.


Sorry for slightly hijacking your thread but I can't help call out liars that will do or say anything to sell a boat. Southbay is as crooked as they come and I would hate to see someone actually believe one of his crazy claims and end up with a junk boat that doesn't do any of the claimed things. He even talks about his own company in the third person so people think he is a happy customer instead of the owner. That's so shady in my opinion.

Back on subject, I recently walked around the 24 shallow stalker cat at Gulf Coast Marine and I was very impressed. It's huge and has tons of storage and I bet it runs very shallow. It's got a lot of boat in the water so it probably doesn't draft very much either and probably can get on plane in under a foot of water on a hard bottom. It is pretty darn big and probably has a pretty good ride since it's a cat. I would own one!


----------



## BBKing (May 22, 2010)

James, what is your beef with Southbay other than you don't like what he has to say about his boats? They did some work on one of my boats and I was very satisfied with the quality and the price. If you saw it, I'm sure you would agree. I have looked at his boats but never been in one. They look well-built and reasonably priced. As for as what they might draft, are any of the boat builders honest about the draft of their boats? Based on design and weight, I would think that draft-wise they would be in the ball park of any of the other shallow water Texas boats.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Southbay should get a sponsorship here to keep promoting his boats along with the other sponsors like SS, Dargel, etc. I have no issues with their product, cool sounding boat for south skinny waters.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

<queue the boat floating in 4" picture>


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## Spotaholic (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanks James for the honest opinion.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Jay Baker said:


> View attachment 581393


man that's cool


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Jay Baker said:


> View attachment 581393


What are you trying to measure?


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

WilliamH said:


> What are you trying to measure?


the water level has to get to the 12" mark so he can get his boat unstuck.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Gilbert said:


> the water level has to get to the 12" mark so he can get his boat unstuck.


he's ****ed


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Gilbert said:


> the water level has to get to the 18" mark so he can get his boat unstuck.


FIFY


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Ain't it purtty


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

So who bought the 240 shallow stalker?

Not sure how they run but from what I saw a couple weekends ago, they are excellent at potlicking. :headknock:headknock:headknock


----------



## redfishcannon (Oct 19, 2016)

*Shallow Stalker 20 ft*

Shallow Stalker 20 looks like terrific boat; POC dealer claims they perform very well in shallow and ok in chop with cat design


----------



## El gato 24 (Feb 25, 2016)

BBKing said:


> James, what is your beef with Southbay other than you don't like what he has to say about his boats? They did some work on one of my boats and I was very satisfied with the quality and the price. If you saw it, I'm sure you would agree. I have looked at his boats but never been in one. They look well-built and reasonably priced. As for as what they might draft, are any of the boat builders honest about the draft of their boats? Based on design and weight, I would think that draft-wise they would be in the ball park of any of the other shallow water Texas boats.


 Why yes , Donny Tran was quite honest with me about his boat's performance. He said "Hell, I'm not sure". He said the term draft is a very loosely used term . Is that over mud or sand ? Same can be said for hole shot . I can get up in almost nothing over mud . Sand is a little different .


----------



## texasstyle (Aug 22, 2012)

BBKing said:


> James, what is your beef with Southbay other than you don't like what he has to say about his boats? They did some work on one of my boats and I was very satisfied with the quality and the price. If you saw it, I'm sure you would agree. I have looked at his boats but never been in one. They look well-built and reasonably priced. As for as what they might draft, are any of the boat builders honest about the draft of their boats? Based on design and weight, I would think that draft-wise they would be in the ball park of any of the other shallow water Texas boats.


I have some experience with them... Bought one based on his performance numbers. All were lies! And he threatened to sue if we said anything bad about it to anyone! He made every excuse possible to justify it not living up to what he said it would be. Even redesigned the hulls after this one was built, and said he could fix this one for an extra 5k lol. Definitely the worst experience with a boat builder i have ever dealt with. It now sits in the hay barn cause no one will buy it and it rides too bad to fish out of. It burns me every time i see them post those lies on here too.

TS

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## sand storm (Mar 15, 2012)

ok first of all I own a Shallow Sport 24 Sport. My buddy has the Shallow Stalker you want to purchase. It has an ETEC 250. It does not draft 4.5 inches. More like 8". Depends on the added goodies, fuel etc. Its fast and runs pretty shallow but it will beat u up in a light chop. Will get up in about a foot. Seen it with my own eyes. Now my big rig runs skinnier but requires about the same to get up safely without tearing up the grass or bottom. My rig can handle chop much better but it still is not that smooth. Good luck on your purchase!


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

texasstyle said:


> I have some experience with them... Bought one based on his performance numbers. All were lies! And he threatened to sue if we said anything bad about it to anyone! He made every excuse possible to justify it not living up to what he said it would be. Even redesigned the hulls after this one was built, and said he could fix this one for an extra 5k lol. Definitely the worst experience with a boat builder i have ever dealt with. It now sits in the hay barn cause no one will buy it and it rides too bad to fish out of. It burns me every time i see them post those lies on here too.
> 
> TS
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


What model do you have?????


----------



## texasstyle (Aug 22, 2012)

saltaholic said:


> What model do you have?????


SB160

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

This thread is 4 years old...don't know why you dredged it up but how about you make a new one?

TH


----------

